# Harbor Freight Milwaukee Tool Knock Offs



## TGGT

Probably.

I have no love for Milwaukee to pay a premium for their name. That's what you get when you sell an American company to the Chinese. We've essentially subsidized the growth of the Chinese economy with our technical and engineering expertise. The quality of their products is so much better than 20 years ago.


----------



## mitch65

not really relevant, but entertaining.


----------



## varmit

The plastic parts could be from the same molds. I would think that the internals were different (cheaper). Although, I have a friend that is still using a 20 year old HF hammer drill on a regular basis. Never know.


----------



## ppsh

Probably has powered metal gears, made of the best thai-tanium can buy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

varmit said:


> The plastic parts could be from the same molds. I would think that the internals were different (cheaper). Although, I have a friend that is still using a 20 year old HF hammer drill on a regular basis. Never know.


I have an angle grinder, metal nibbler, and metal shear from HF. 

Each was bought while out on a job in a rush and they have all lasted years longer than planned.


----------



## splatz

Knowing Harbor Freight the thing I'd worry about with this tool is that they cut corner on the clutch. The clutch is really important to me with these, too many stories of people getting clocked by this kind of tool. It's exactly the kind of thing they'd cut corners on, the casual user won't realize it isn't there. 

Now that I think of it, I'll bet the Harbor Freight motor is adequate out of the box but with the high draw you can get into with this tool, it doesn't last long. Look at the revies of their Hole Hawg knockoff: 

http://www.harborfreight.com/compact-2-speed-1-2-half-inch-right-angle-drill-97622.html

I know this one sucks because I have talked to several drywall contractors that tried it and killed it mixing mud, everyone tries it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> Knowing Harbor Freight the thing I'd worry about with this tool is that they cut corner on the clutch. The clutch is really important to me with these, too many stories of people getting clocked by this kind of tool. It's exactly the kind of thing they'd cut corners on, the casual user won't realize it isn't there.
> 
> Now that I think of it, I'll bet the Harbor Freight motor is adequate out of the box but with the high draw you can get into with this tool, it doesn't last long. Look at the revies of their Hole Hawg knockoff:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/compact-2-speed-1-2-half-inch-right-angle-drill-97622.html
> 
> I know this one sucks because I have talked to several drywall contractors that tried it and killed it mixing mud, everyone tries it


Damn and $109 for a HF tool isn't great, of the few tools of theirs I have none were more than $20, the grinder was $9.99.


----------



## splatz

MechanicalDVR said:


> Damn and $109 for a HF tool isn't great, of the few tools of theirs I have none were more than $20, the grinder was $9.99.


That's how I figure it, their cheapo oscillating tool is $20 and I can just consider it disposable. I have burned a couple up but I don't really care. 

The Super Hawg at $159 is almost half way to the real thing, I'd sooner buy a factory reconditioned unit for $279.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> That's how I figure it, their cheapo oscillating tool is $20 and I can just consider it disposable. I have burned a couple up but I don't really care.
> 
> The Super Hawg at $159 is almost half way to the real thing, I'd sooner buy a factory reconditioned unit for $279.


Yeah I agree with you there. Dropping $20-$25 on a cheap tool is one thing but not half the price of a real one.


----------



## 99cents

I'm a sensitive guy. I don't even buy DeWalt in case people point fingers and laugh at me. You think I'm going to buy cheesy knock offs?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

99cents said:


> I'm a sensitive guy. I don't even buy DeWalt in case people point fingers and laugh at me. You think I'm going to buy cheesy knock offs?


For tools you wouldn't use often or for just one job, why not?


----------



## 99cents

MechanicalDVR said:


> For tools you wouldn't use often or for just one job, why not?


I'm spending the weekend cleaning useless junk out of my shop. You want some?

So far I have found about twenty hole saws I didn't know I owned, though  .


----------



## MechanicalDVR

99cents said:


> I'm spending the weekend cleaning useless junk out of my shop. You want some?
> 
> So far I have found about twenty hole saws I didn't know I owned, though  .


Sure, send em down I'll pay shipping!


----------



## 99cents

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sure, send em down I'll pay shipping!


Cool. What's your address? I have ten bags of garbage. I already took a van load of cardboard to the recycle station so you cant have that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

99cents said:


> Cool. What's your address? I have ten bags of garbage. I already took a van load of cardboard to the recycle station so you cant have that.


Tools bro, not garbage!


----------

